# Milk goats



## hardrock (May 19, 2010)

Don't know anything about goats but I think I need to learn. When whatever happens, happens, Would a milk goat be a good food source? If so what breed and how much milk could be expected? I grew up milking one or two cows each day but know they sure do eat a lot. Thanks, Hardrock


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You can raise goats for fun, for milk and/or meat even for their fiber. (angora or cashmere)

What breed ... I like a Nubian/Alpine cross. Why...:dunno:... Maybe because that was the first goats I got 25 years ago. 

I've had LaMancha & Saanen goats in the past and they are a great milking breeds but for one reason or another we didn't keep them long. 

Right now I'm milking one Nubian (3 year old) and I'm getting right at a gallon per day. That is half in the morning and half at night. 

The Encyclopedia of Country Living by Carla Emery has a great chapter on goats, cows and home dairy.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes you can eat milk goats but I HIGHLY recommend TRYING goat milk before you plan to get goats. It does NOT taste the same as cow milk. Same goes for the meat. goat is no more beef than mutton, or venison, pork, etc. Each is different so before you jump in with both feet, you really should sample some....


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

Goat milk handled properly is better tasting than cows milk,And as far as the meat it taste just as good as venison,better than beef and pork.We kill at least one goat a yr but also 1 beef plus 2 pigs and the people that come to our house and eat the goats meat don't know what they are eating until they are done eating.It is all n the preparation.We eat groundhog but I will not eat some if somebody else cleans it because not properly cleaned and it taste nasty.This is my opinion.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes ... goat milk is different from cow but when you think about it ...'store milk' is different from raw milk and they are both different from dry milk.  

As for the meat ... no ... it does not taste like chicken. lol I would put it in with venison. (if I had to.) 

I like goat milk :dunno: ... but it is a fact, some people don't. 

hardrock, visit some goat farms or a person that has a few goats ... read ... read ... and ask questions. :goodluck:


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

was raised on goat milk --we had Nubian and tagenbergs were large goats -good milkers and meat source-you will have to do some research on how to prepare the meat -i cant remember what my mother did to prepare goat but she could make you think you was eating lamb--also goats will eat just about anything they can reach-good way to get rid of underbrush just fence them in


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

Goats meat is prepared just like any other meat.The only thing is when shooting them you should shoot them from behind the ear because of the thick part of the skull in the front from the horn base.But to clean them is the same as doing a deer up.The myth about hem eating anything is wrong most goats wont eat feed from the ground and are actually very clean eaters.Ours won't even drink dirty water.But they will eat junk weeds before they eat good hay and are very good for clearing briar patches and underbrush.
We have Saanen,Nubian crosses which we bred ourselves for milk and meat.get about 3 quarters of a gal.from each goat 2 times a day.


----------

